
Decoding the N.F.L. Database to Find 100 Missing Concussions - clorenzo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/25/sports/football/at-least-100-concussions-left-out-of-nfl-studies.html
======
markrote
Far more important, and certainly not coincidental, is that the NFL employed
some of the same lobbyists, lawyers, consultants as the tobacco industry.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/25/sports/football/nfl-
concus...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/25/sports/football/nfl-concussion-
research-tobacco.html)

~~~
mikeyouse
And the same quack doctor (a Guadalajara-educated rheumatologist -- definitely
not a neurologist) that ran these studies to hide the affects of CTE was the
same asshole that was defending MLB's steroid policy during the early 2000's.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/30/sports/baseball/medical-
ad...](http://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/30/sports/baseball/medical-adviser-for-
baseball-lists-exaggerated-credentials.html)

What an amazing coincidence that the same guy happens to be an expert on both
steroids and brain injuries when it benefits billion-dollar sports empires.

------
hbcondo714
Here's the NFL's response to this new york times story:

[http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000647389/article/nfl-r...](http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000647389/article/nfl-
response-to-new-york-times-concussion-research-story)

------
thinkcontext
Does anyone else find the timing of this and the NFL's recent surprise
admission before Congress[0] interesting? I'm curious if they did that because
they knew this story was coming out, undermining their science which produced
uncertainty about the link.

[0] [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/16/sports/nfl-concussions-
cte...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/16/sports/nfl-concussions-cte-football-
jeff-miller.html)

------
iaw
While unfortunate I don't find this that surprising (or even nefarious).
Getting every doctor to consistently do something outside of their normal
scope is probably pretty challenging. Sometimes things can slip.

As for the Dallas Cowboys, well, they clearly just couldn't be bothered.

~~~
dharbin
And Dallas's owner, Jerry Jones, has stated that it's "absurd" to say there's
a link between CTE and football.

[http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-
football/25527187/jerry-...](http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-
football/25527187/jerry-jones-its-absurd-to-say-theres-a-link-between-cte-and-
football)

Was the absence of Dallas Cowboys data truly a mistake?

~~~
iaw
I originally had something a little more accusatory about the Cowboys before I
edited it. In light of Jones' attitude, it seems likely that he obstructed it
out of self-interest.

